# Touchy brakes!



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

Do you other Sentra people, or at least SE and SE-R people (who have 4-wheel discs) have annoyingly TOUCHY brakes? This complaint has been lodged against the new G35 a million times, but I've only heard one or two mentions of it on the Sentra.
Anything we can do to fix this? It can really tire out a leg after repeated exposure to bumper-to-bumper traffic.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

touchy brakes??? meaning, very or overly responsive?? or dragging brakes?? cause mine tend to squeak after a while in bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i think its people that aren't use to having good brakes .. dont they have the brembo brakes, if so, they will stop a lot faster


----------



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah I mean really sensitive. The slightest touch brings on a lot of stopping power.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

CrunchyCookie said:


> Yeah I mean really sensitive. The slightest touch brings on a lot of stopping power.


Are you used to driving an American car, or a larger vehicle like an SUV?
Cause I've had lots of people say how responsive my brakes are, and I think they could be more responsive, and the only thing I can attribute it to is the fact that their cars just suck at braking.
I get into most american vehicles and don't think I'm ever gonna stop.
I would say that our cars have the kind of braking any car should have and enything else is just below par. It's designed to give the driver better pedal feel and control. If you can't handle it just learn to get used to it.
It's like putting a performance clutch and pressure plate it. It's "over sensitive" but much better for performance. And yes, it sucks in traffic.
You need to learn not to slam on the pedal and just modulate your leg/foot appropriately (Learn how to drive). -no offense meant


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

tkvtec said:


> You need to learn not to slam on the pedal and just modulate your leg/foot appropriately (Learn how to drive). -no offense meant


I agree completely. However, if you really can't get used to it you do have the option of moving to a brake pad with a different grip pattern (pads which have less initial bite but grip much harder as you push the pedal to the floor). An example of this would be like the Hawk HPS's: They're "performance street pads" which require a decent amount of force to get them to bite. That may help for daily driving, though that's more of a quick fix than a real solution.

What is often the case and what you may want to check first though is the amount and age of the brake fluid in the system. Old brake fluid (with lots of air bubbles) causes lots of pedal travel, which in turn causes a lot of people to freak. If you think it's a problem with excessive brake pedal travel, you should flush and bleed the system with new brake fluid before anything else.


----------

